# بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_*بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل :smi411:*_​ 


_*نـعـم وبــكل أمــانــه المنتدى فاشل\ فاشل\ فاشل*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*لا تـسـتـغربو هـذه الـحـقـيـقه *_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^ *_
_*أقـــول الــحـقـيـقه لارتــاح*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*الا اذا كنتم تريدوننا لا نـقـول الـصـراحه*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*ساخبركم لـماذا المنتدى فـاشل *_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^ ^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 

_*ولكن اريد تقبل النقد بكل صدر رحب*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^ *_
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_​ 
_*^*_
_*




*_​ 


_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه اقلام كاقلامكم النيره*_​



_*



*_​ 




_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه فكر كفكركم الراقي*_​ 

_*



*_​ 





_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه روح الاخوه كهذه*_​ 


_*



*_​ 



_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه أعضاء مثلكم*_​ 


_*



*_​ 



_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه تقبل الراي الاخر والتقبل موجود *_​ 

_*



*_​ 




_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه ابداع كالابداع الموجود*_​ 

_*



*_​ 




_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه مواضيع كمواضيعكم الراقيه والمستفاد منها*_
_*



*_​ 

_*يارب يعجبكم *_​ 
_*منقول*_​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

فى غايييييييييييييييييييييييه الروعه يايارا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

انا شوفت العنوان بس بصراحة مكنتش هحذفة الا لما اعرف العيوب دى فعلا موجوده ولا لاء ​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههه
الحمد لله مفيش رفد يعنى؟
بس مقولتليش رأيك فى الموضوع ياميرنا​_


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _ههههههههههههه​_
> _الحمد لله مفيش رفد يعنى؟_
> 
> _بس مقولتليش رأيك فى الموضوع ياميرنا_​


 
منا لو قلت رائى يبقى هجبلك صاروخ ​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
اشمعنى؟
عايزة تفجريني ياميرنا؟
مكنش العشم
اهئ اهئ اهئ​_


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

ربنا يسامحك

انا قلت يارا اتجننت ولا ايه

بس ربنا ستر

موضوع سكر زيك​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي كاندى لمرورك ومشاركتك وردودك الرقيقة اللى بتعجبني موووووووووت
نورتى الموضوع ياقلبي​_


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

التفجير قليل شوية ولا انتى شايفة ايه ​


----------



## ناريمان (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش ينفع كده تبقي يارا ومرمورة لالالالالالالالالالالا 


كده حرام الموضوع في غاية الروعة 

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



ميرنا قال:


> التفجير قليل شوية ولا انتى شايفة ايه ​


 
_ههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ايه ده كله من مفعول الموضوع ولا ايه؟_
_بس معرفتش رأيك برضه :hlp:_​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



ناريمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش ينفع كده تبقي يارا ومرمورة لالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> 
> كده حرام الموضوع في غاية الروعة
> ...



_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
متخافيش مش ريا وسكينة لسه​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

المنتدى فاشل اذا لم تكن بة يارا لكى تخدعنا

اوعى اشوفك بدل ما اضربك

لا بجد موضوع جميل


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



احلى ديانة قال:


> المنتدى فاشل اذا لم تكن بة يارا لكى تخدعنا
> 
> اوعى اشوفك بدل ما اضربك
> 
> لا بجد موضوع جميل



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر
ميرسي ياباشا لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

*كنت جايبه العصايا وداخله أضرب هههههههههه
بس لحقتى نفسك يا يارا ههههههههههه بجد مووووضوع عسسسسسل  زيك يا سكررررررره ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه_
_الحمد لله_
_انا كنت بقول هى شكلها جايب على ضرب وعصيان وطرد بكرامتى طبعا _
_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسي ياحبيبتي ومشرفتى المتألقة والجميلة دونا الرائعة ذات القلم المميز لمرورك وردك وكلامك الجميل_
_نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## vetaa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

بجد اتخضيت
العنوان مجنوووووووون

وبما انك مجنونه
فا مقبول منك
يا احلى مجنونه بس زى العسل
هههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



vetaa قال:


> بجد اتخضيت
> العنوان مجنوووووووون
> 
> وبما انك مجنونه
> ...


_ههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسي ياحبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_
_معلش تعبت شوية من العقل_
_قولت اطلع بشوية جنان :smil16:_
_نوووووووووورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## مريم المصرية (21 يونيو 2008)

*أنا اتخضيت حتت خضه*
*ايه دا العنوان رعبني*
*قلت مين يقول كدا *
*بس لما كملت قرايه *
*عرفت ان الباقي احلى من العنوان*
*بس بجد *
*بجد..*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*الموضوع حلو*
*حلو خالص*
*..*
*..*
*..*
*ويخلي الواحد يجري يعرف ايه الموضوع بتفاصيله*​


----------



## maro52 (21 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يسامحك انا قلت الفرحه خليتك تتجنني 
ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع 
بجد في غايه الجمال


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

مريم المصرية قال:


> *أنا اتخضيت حتت خضه*
> 
> *ايه دا العنوان رعبني*
> *قلت مين يقول كدا *
> ...


_هههههههههههههههههههههه_
_اى خدعة ياقمر_
_نورتى الموضوع ياقلبي_
_ويارب يكون عجبكم_​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

maro52 قال:


> ربنا يسامحك انا قلت الفرحه خليتك تتجنني
> ميرسي يا قمر علي الموضوع
> بجد في غايه الجمال


 
_هههههههههههههههه_
_معلش اصلى تعبت من العقل _
_قلت اقلب بجنان حبة_
_بس ايه رأيك؟:t30:_
_نوووووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياحبي_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

*وقعتى قلبى فى رجلى يا شيخة كدة بردة يا يارا 
ده انا شيت كبيرة وشنى على قدى يابنتى 
تعملى فى كدة ليه 
بس زى العسل زيك يا يارا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههه
الف سلامة عليكي يا تيته ماما 
نووووووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياجميلة​_


----------



## mero_engel (21 يونيو 2008)

*يا مقلبك يا يارا *
*شكلك عايزه تتضربي *
*هههههههههه*
*بس لحقتي نفسك في الاخر*
*ميرسي علي المقلب العسل زيك يا شقيه*​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي ميرو لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع ياحبي​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

لالالالالالا مش هنسكت بقى يا يارا :gy0000:

انا شايفة اسلم حل نقيم عليك الحد 

ولا تعبتينا تانى هنقيم الاتنين واحتمال التلات كمان :new6::new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



ناريمان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا مش ينفع كده تبقي يارا ومرمورة لالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> 
> كده حرام الموضوع في غاية الروعة
> ...



من جاااااااااااايب سيرتى :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل قووووووووووووووووي يا بت يا يارا
كنت دخله اشوف بتقولي كدا ليه رغم اني واثقه انه مقلب فينا
بس بجد كلامك جميل قوي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

الموضوع في غاية الروعة


----------



## sapry (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*




 

*شكرا الاخت العزيزه يارا*
_*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه أعضاء مثلكم*_
_*وايضا*_
*المنتدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه عضو مثلك*
*شكرا على ذوقك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



marmar_maroo قال:


> لالالالالالا مش هنسكت بقى يا يارا :gy0000:
> 
> انا شايفة اسلم حل نقيم عليك الحد
> 
> ولا تعبتينا تانى هنقيم الاتنين واحتمال التلات كمان :new6::new6:​



_هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياختى خليها نقيم السبت بيكون الجو حلو فيه والاقامة ممتازة
هههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ياعسل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميل قووووووووووووووووي يا بت يا يارا
> كنت دخله اشوف بتقولي كدا ليه رغم اني واثقه انه مقلب فينا
> بس بجد كلامك جميل قوي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا قمر​



_هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسكرة لردم ومرورك الجميل
نووووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياعمري​_


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



amjad-ri قال:


> الموضوع في غاية الروعة



_ميرسي أمجد لزوقك نورت الموضوع ياباشا​_


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*



sapry قال:


> *شكرا الاخت العزيزه يارا*
> _*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه أعضاء مثلكم*_
> _*وايضا*_
> *المنتدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه عضو مثلك*
> *شكرا على ذوقك*​



_ميرسي بجد ياأستاذ صبري لكلامك الجميل والمشجع
وزوقك فى اختيار ردودك 
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو*

*يا ربى*
*انا شفت العنوان قلت ادخل واعمل مظاهرة معاكى *
*واقول فاشل فاشل ونعمل اعلانات ويفط وحاجات كدة كتير*
*اتضحك ان الحكاية لعبة*
*بس اية اجمل لعبة *
*بجد موضوع فى منتهى الروعة *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك معانا يا يارا*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياجوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووووووورت الموضوع​_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل :smi411:​ 
نـعـم وبــكل أمــانــه المنتدى فاشل\ فاشل\ فاشل​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^
لا تـسـتـغربو هـذه الـحـقـيـقه ​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^ 
أقـــول الــحـقـيـقه لارتــاح​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
الا اذا كنتم تريدوننا لا نـقـول الـصـراحه​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
ساخبركم لـماذا المنتدى فـاشل ​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^ ^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
ولكن اريد تقبل النقد بكل صدر رحب​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^ 
^​ 
^​ 
^​ 
^




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه اقلام كاقلامكم النيره​ 








​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه فكر كفكركم الراقي​ 




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه روح الاخوه كهذه​ 




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه أعضاء مثلكم​





​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه تقبل الراي الاخر والتقبل موجود ​ 




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه ابداع كالابداع الموجود​ 




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه مواضيع كمواضيعكم الراقيه والمستفاد منها




​ 
الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه ادمن مثل My Rock نحبة ونحترمة





​ 
يارب يعجبكم :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*شكرا" اخت فراشة على الافكار الجديدة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت فراشة على الافكار الجديدة *​
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


----------



## nonaa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ملقتش غير الفراشه تقولك thanks​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



nonaa قال:


> ملقتش غير الفراشه تقولك thanks​




ميرسي حبيبتي 




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*حتى انتى يا فراشتى  اتعديتى منهم هههههههههه
قال فاشل قال طيب عينى فى عينك كده*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *حتى انتى يا فراشتى اتعديتى منهم هههههههههه*
> 
> *قال فاشل قال طيب عينى فى عينك كده*
> 
> ...





هههههههههههههه

انتي عارفة يا دون دون المنتدى اية بالنسبالي


----------



## totty (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

طب خلى حد غيرك يكتب موضوع زى ده

هههههههههههههههههههه

وبرضه المنتدى فاشل لو لم يكن به مشرفه جميله زى فراشه مسيحيه



*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



totty قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *طب خلى حد غيرك يكتب موضوع زى ده*
> ...





اية الرد الجامد دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وبرضة المنتدى يبقى فاشل لو مافيهوش عضوة مباركة زي العسل اسمها توتي :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه
> ...


*عارفه طبعا علشان كده بقولك عينى فى عينك كده هههههه
بس خدى بالك روك بيدخل ورا العنواين اللى من النوع ده وبيرفد على طول :11azy:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *عارفه طبعا علشان كده بقولك عينى فى عينك كده هههههه​*
> 
> *بس خدى بالك روك بيدخل ورا العنواين اللى من النوع ده وبيرفد على طول :11azy:*​


 منا عارفة ومتوقعة انة يدخل

بس جيت في اخر سطر زودتة من عندي علشان مايخصمش ولا يرفد :11azy:

بثبتة يعني هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> منا عارفة ومتوقعة انة يدخل
> 
> بس جيت في اخر سطر زودتة من عندي علشان مايخصمش ولا يرفد :11azy:
> 
> بثبتة يعني هههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههه لا زكيه يا فرررررراشتى 
بس مش روك اللى يتثبت خدى بالك :heat:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

والمنتدى هيبقا فاشل لو مافيشهوش الروح الحلوة دى الى بين الاعضاء 
ميرسى على افكارك الميله دى يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *هههههههههه لا زكيه يا فرررررراشتى​*
> 
> *بس مش روك اللى يتثبت خدى بالك :heat: *​


 ربنا يستر بقى :hlp:

بصي انا لو اطردت ابقي اعملي مظاهرة واضراب و ولعي في كاوتشات عربية على باب المنتدى لحد ما يرجعني تاني ههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



swety koky girl قال:


> والمنتدى هيبقا فاشل لو مافيشهوش الروح الحلوة دى الى بين الاعضاء ​
> 
> ميرسى على افكارك الجميله دى يا فراشه​




 ميرسي حبيبتي على ردك الحلووووووووو


----------



## yousteka (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى بقي فاشل ومش حلو* 

*:smi411:
بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل *

*نـعـم وبــكل أمــانــه المنتدى فاشل\ فاشل\ فاشل*

*^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^
^

^

^

^
لا تـسـتـغربو هـذه الـحـقـيـقه 

^

^

^

^

^

^

^
^

^

^

^ 
أقـــول الــحـقـيـقه لارتــاح

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^
^

^

^

^

الا اذا كنتم تريدوننا ألا نـقـول الـصـراحه

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^
^

^

^

^

ساخبركم لـماذا المنتدى فـاشل 

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^

^ ^

^

^

^

ولكن اريد تقبل النقد بكل صدر رحب

^

^

^ 
^

^

^

^


الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه اقلام كاقلامكم النيره
*


*الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه فكر كفكركم الراقي



الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه روح الاخوه كهذه


الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه أعضاء مثلكم



الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه تقبل الراي الاخر والتقبل موجود 



الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه ابداع كالابداع الموجود



الـمـنـتـدى فاشل اذا : لم يكن فيه مواضيع كمواضيعكم الراقيه والمستفاد منها*


*لو حاجة من الحاجات دى غابت عن المنتدى ........قولوا ع المنتدى يلا السلام*
*أنا حذرتكو وانتو أحرار بقا*

*سلااااااااااااااااااااااام

*​*


منقول​*


----------



## Hallelujah (1 ديسمبر 2008)

وسيكون فاشل ايضا ان كان بدون الاخت yousteka و مواضيعها الجميلة و اسلوبها الاجمل...


----------



## بنت الملك22 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

_*ميرسي يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع دى
المسيح يباركك​*_


----------



## bahaa_06 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح*
*عارفه انا اتخضيت خالص وزعلت خالص واتضياقت من حضرتك خالص*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*فى الأول*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*7*
*بس فرحت منك خالص وارتحتلك خالص فى الأخر *
*شكرا على الفكرة الرائعه دى *​


----------



## وليم تل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يوستيكا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رااائع كالعاده يا يويو

تسلم ايديكي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع مكرر يا يوستيكا للاسف حبيبتي

فهدمجة مع الموضوع الاقدم هنا

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59803&highlight=%DD%C7%D4%E1​


----------



## الأخت مايا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

جميل ما كتبتي اتمنى ان نكون دائما يد واحدة وقلب واحد


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله اوى يا فراشه وهوه بجد فعلا المنتدى جميل جدا علشان الناس اللى فيه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



الأخت مايا قال:


> جميل ما كتبتي اتمنى ان نكون دائما يد واحدة وقلب واحد


 ميرسي اختي مايا

كلك زوووق​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



رامى ايليا قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
> 
> _*جميله اوى يا فراشه وهوه بجد فعلا المنتدى جميل جدا علشان الناس اللى فيه*_​


 ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي يا رامي على ردك ومرورك

نورت الموضوووع​


----------



## twety (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*خضتينى*
*اعمل فكى ايه*
*؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sameh7610 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*موضوع جميل فراشة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## +pepo+ (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل :smi411:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


وقعتى قلبى يخرب بيتك انا قولت واحد مش عايز المنتدى ينجح ههههههههههه بس حلوه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



twety قال:


> *خضتينى*
> *اعمل فكى ايه*
> *؟؟؟؟؟*


 قطعيني حتت وارميني للقطط

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل فراشة​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 ميرسي خالص يا سامح

نووورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



+pepo+ قال:


> وقعتى قلبى يخرب بيتك انا قولت واحد مش عايز المنتدى ينجح ههههههههههه بس حلوه


هههههههههههههههههههههه

تعيش وتاكل غيرها

ميرسي على مرورك​


----------



## rana1981 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*موضوع ليس بفاشل ابداااااااااااااااااااااا بل موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايديك يا فراشة​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

موضوع جميييييييييييل مووووووت يا فراشة 
وبرضو المنتدي هيكون فاشل من غيرك انتي ودونا
ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +pepo+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> تعيش وتاكل غيرها​
> 
> ميرسي على مرورك​


 



اكل لا انا لسه واكل عايز اشرب هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



dona nabil قال:


> *عارفه طبعا علشان كده بقولك عينى فى عينك كده هههههه​*
> 
> *بس خدى بالك روك بيدخل ورا العنواين اللى من النوع ده وبيرفد على طول :11azy:*​


 

تصدقي البت كانت حتطير فيها لولا اخر سطر بالموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



> My Rock قال:
> 
> 
> > تصدقي البت كانت حتطير فيها لولا اخر سطر بالموضوع


*ياااااااااه بجد  
يا خساره يا ريتنى كنت لحقت وحذفت أخر سطر :t30: هههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع ليس بفاشل ابداااااااااااااااااااااا بل موضوع رااااااااااااااائع جدا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك يا فراشة *​


 الله يسلمك يا رانا حبيبتي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييييل مووووووت يا فراشة
> وبرضو المنتدي هيكون فاشل من غيرك انتي ودونا
> ربنا يبارككم


 ميرسي يا مرمر حبيبتي

ومن غير الزعيم كمان ماتوديناش في داهية​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



+pepo+ قال:


> اكل لا انا لسه واكل عايز اشرب هههههههههههههههههه​


 لا خليك صايم احسن :t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



My Rock قال:


> تصدقي البت كانت حتطير فيها لولا اخر سطر بالموضوع


 قدر ولطف :heat:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياااااااااه بجد​*
> 
> *يا خساره يا ريتنى كنت لحقت وحذفت أخر سطر :t30: هههههههههههه*​


 شريرة يا دون 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

شكراااا ليكي يا فراشتنا الغالية 


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ميرسي كتير ليكي حبيبتي الملكة العراقية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



> marmar2004 قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع جميييييييييييل مووووووت يا فراشة
> ...


*ميررسى يا مرموره على ذوقك بس فعلا صدقينى  المنتدى ناجح بكل مشارك فيه وربنا يعوض تعب الجميع .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > شريرة يا دون
> ...


*ههههههههههه
لا أنتى فهمتينى غلط يا فراشتى
أنا قصدى ان لو روك رفدك مكناش هنسكت وكنا هنقوم بمظاهرات واعتصامات تقومى تعرفى احنا بنحبك أد أيه 
نيتك طلعت كحلى زى ناس 
أحنا منستغناش عنك أبدا يا فراشتنا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه​*
> *لا أنتى فهمتينى غلط يا فراشتى*
> *أنا قصدى ان لو روك رفدك مكناش هنسكت وكنا هنقوم بمظاهرات واعتصامات تقومى تعرفى احنا بنحبك أد أيه *
> *نيتك طلعت كحلى زى ناس *
> ...


 انا مش اد الكلام الحلو دا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ناايس موضوع 
مرسي يااقمر


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

انا اتخضيت ايه فاشل فاشل ده بس بجد انا معاكى فاشل فاشل بدون فراشتنا 
هههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> ناايس موضوع
> 
> مرسي يااقمر​


 
ميرسي حبيبتي بنوتة على مرورك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*



moviemaker قال:


> انا اتخضيت ايه فاشل فاشل ده بس بجد انا معاكى فاشل فاشل بدون فراشتنا
> هههههههه
> ربنا يباركك


 ميرسي يا بيتر على مرورك​


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

*بجد فكرة حلوة اوى يا فراشه 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك على طووووووول*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ميرسي يا مووووني حبيبتي​


----------



## a7la_3ra8ea (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ههههههههههههههههه 

موضوع جميل

تحياتي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بصراحة ومن غير زعل المنتدى فاشل فاشل فاشل*

ميرسي لمرورك احلى عراقية ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكرة كنت متأكدة انه هيطلع خدعة

لان المنتدى ملوش حل بصراحة تحفة*​


----------

